# CA carpet tracks ...



## SantozRey (Apr 17, 2005)

Are there any carpet tracks in SoCal (_SD North County_)? ...preferably catered for 18th scale...


----------



## insanemini (Aug 31, 2005)

we are in the early stages of a carpet track in yuma az. full ambrc system. i relize its a bit of a drive from sd but it will be well worth it. gas prices may be a factor in getting out of town racers in. let me know if you want more info....


----------



## SantozRey (Apr 17, 2005)

I read some about your track in the other thread.... When will it be up? Got any more info about it? I just bought a SC18V2 from Bud about a month ago and it's ready. Would your races have any limits (motors, and stuff)?


----------



## msracing (Nov 25, 2004)

We have a carpet track in Kingsburg Ca. about 30 miles south of Fresno. We just opened up for 18th scale yesterday and will be running them weekly if we have the support.

Mike Weldon

www.racersoasis.net


----------

